# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "ПОДСТАВА" для выпускного.

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок "ПОДСТАВА"*

Кого хоть раз в жизни подставляли в школе?! 
Согласитесь, что мало приятного, когда над тобой смеются)))

В этом игровом блоке Вы узнаете как избавиться от того, чего натерпелись дети в школе.
А что именно им пришлось терпеть все школьные годы?    



В клипе "Подстава" можно задействовать хоть выпускников, хоть родителей.

Длительность игровушки 10 минут.

В комплект входит: подробное описание, музыкальная подборка - СТУДИЙНАЯ запись, *ВИДЕО.*

Стоимость* 800р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

